# 125 stocking plan



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

ok so i have lost two loads of fish due to tank crashes. i want to do a few predatory fish mostly eels, as they seem to survive every crash !i have a zebra eel a white eye eel and a snow flake eel as well as a perc clown and red coris wrass in the tank now. 
the plan will be a zebra eel a snow flake eel a white eye eel and either a white mouth eel or a mexican dragon eel a dog fase puffer and a grouper of some sort any one see any problems with the fish plan also if you think of a fish that may fit into this plan please feel free to make suggestions

thanks scott


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Stalking or stocking


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

ahh im no good at spelling


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Frogfish!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dabandit1 (Dec 6, 2010)

I've stalked a tank or two but thats a different matter lol I love triggers dont know how that works for your tank but Im dying to get some going


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

ya i like em to iv had 2 red tooths a pair of blue chins 1 undultated a pink tale a bursa and a picaso triger in the past


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

KE has some good sized piccasso. A bit skinny but could be fattened fairly quickly.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

i dont think a trigger will work they seem overly agressive every time


----------



## albert_dao (May 28, 2012)

How did you crash your tank?


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

velvit lol boath times


----------

